# Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?



## friggler (13. März 2006)

Hallo,
wer kann sich erinnern welcher einheimische Fisch eine giftige Leber haben soll?
In der Sportfischerprüfung war wenn Ich mich recht erinnere eine solche Frage. 
Ich bin mir da nicht mehr sicher...
Wer weiss das noch?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## esox_105 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Aalblut und Barbenrogen ist giftig. Bei der Leber muß ich mal überlegen.


----------



## Wulli (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Moin, 

als wirklich richtig giftig gilt die Leber des "Fugu" (Kugelfisch). Kommt allerdings in unseren Gewässern nicht vor.

Guckst Du hier: www.ever.ch/fugu.htm

Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert...

Wulli


----------



## Brummel (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Hi friggler, |wavey: 

wenn einheimische Fische gemeint sind, ist die Barbe Dein Favorit :m 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## esox_105 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Vergiftungen hat es auch schon durch Haileber gegeben, was aber auf eine Überdosierung von Vitamin A zurück zu führen ist, wovon in der Haileber reichlich enthalten ist.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Aal, Barbe und Zander.
Es gibt in den Weltmeeren bestimmt noch viel mehr giftige Fischlein aber danach wurde bestimmt in der Prüfung nicht gefragt. In der Prüfung war meiner Meinung nach der Zander gemeint.


----------



## friggler (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

@ esox_105
 Aalblut ist mir auch bekannt. Das mit dem Barbenrogen war mir kurz wieder entfallen...Ich erinnere mich aber wieder.
 Haileber war mir allerdings neu.
 @ Wulli
 Jo Kugelfische sind richtig giftig-Da kenne Ich was von ;-)

 Nur bei Leber fällt mir nichts ein.
 Ich hatte vor kurzem mit einem Angelfreund das Thema, deshalb die Frage..
 Der meinte Quappenleber sei giftig.
 Auf vielen Seiten wird die Quappenleber aber als Delikatesse beschrieben und Bordies haben berichtet dass Sie die Leber gegessen haben.
 Wir waren uns zu dritt nur einig dass es mal eine Prüfungsfrage (in HH) dahingehend gab.
Es war ein einheimischer Fisch

 Möglicherweise wurde das ja auch berichtigt? 
 Danke schonmal für die Antworten bis jetzt.

 Andreas


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Genau genommen hat jeder Fisch (und jedes Tier) eine "giftige" Leber - denn die Leber ist nichts anderes als ein Speicherorgan für "Giftstoffe", die der Körper nicht abbauen kann! |supergri

Aber essen kann man Leber trotzdem, wenn man´s mag...:v


----------



## Knispel (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Giftige Leber hat die Quappe


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Giftige Leber hat die Quappe


 
Nö. Die Quappe gehört zu den dorschartigen Fischen. Deren Leber gilt als Delikatesse. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass sie die typische hellrote Farbe hat, alles andere ist ein Krankheitssymptom. 

Das mit der hohen Vitamin A Konzentration gilt auch für den Eisbären - was kein Fisch ist. Ebenfalls giftig ist die Leber vom Schluckspecht - auch kein Fisch.

Sonst wüßte ich keinen heimischen Fisch mit giftiger Leber.


----------



## Reisender (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Hier ::

http://www.starfish.ch/Seestern.html#foto 

kannst du dich mal durchklicken, da sind viele intressante sachen drin, auch über unsere Einheimischen Fische. Hat mir schon so bei manchen sagen geholfen.#h

Du kannst auch in einen Thema Seiten aufrufen und da stehen noch viel mehr Infos drinnen, alles was Rot ist...


----------



## aichi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Also die Quappenleber ist sicher nicht giftig, viele halten sie sogar für ne Delikatesse. Wobei mich allein das Aussehen schon abschrecken würde. Aber wie  FoolishFarmer schon sagte ist die Leber ja zur Giftentsorgung da. Aber solang man nicht zuviel oder zuoft Leber ist, ist es nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Finnin (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Guten Abend, ich bin neu hier. Und hier gelandet bin ich, da ich die Leber und den Rogen der Quappe (Lota lota) suchte. Ich liebe die Leber und den Rogen der Quappe. Meine Tochter erzählte, dass sie gestern in Genf Quappenleber gekauft hatte, und ich Mama sollte ihr die zubereitungshinweise geben. Die konnte ich ihr auch geben, aber wo finde Quappenleber in Deutschland???? Ich finde nirgends ganze Fische, im Geschäften sind die Fische immer schon ausgenommen, warum eigentlich!
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mir einen Rat geben kann! Ich lebe zwischen Köln und Bonn!
Herzliche Grüße
Finnin


----------



## Finnin (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Guten Abend!
 Ich bin neu hier. Ich liebe Quappenleber und den Rogen der Quappe. Beider sind nicht giftig und sehr lecker. 
Ich bin hier gelandet, da meine Tochter gestern erzählte, sie hätte in Genf Quappenleber gekauft und ich habe ihr das rezept gesagt. Ich selbst suche verzweifelt ganze nicht ausgenommene Fische, um endlich frische Leber und frischen Rogen zu bekommen. Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich frische, nicht ausgenommene Fische kaufen kann. Ich lebe zwischen Köln und Bonn.
Herzliche Grüße
Finnin


----------



## Sneep (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Giftige Leber hat die Quappe




Hallo,

Dann müsste ich eigentlich tot sein.

Die Quappenleber ist groß, lecker und ungiftig.

Sie ist nur extrem groß und wird deshalb gelegentlich für krankhaft angeschwollen gehalten.

Die Quappe frisst sich im Winter Reserven an und speichert das in der Leber. Im Sommer kann sie in eine Sommerstarre verfallen. Dann zehrt sie von den in der Leber gespeicherten Reserven.

sneep


----------



## Parasol (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Hallo,



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Genau genommen hat jeder Fisch (und jedes Tier) eine "giftige" Leber - denn die Leber ist nichts anderes als ein Speicherorgan für "Giftstoffe", die der Körper nicht abbauen kann! |supergri
> Aber essen kann man Leber trotzdem, wenn man´s mag...:v



die (gesunde) Leber ist kein Speicherorgan sondern ein Filterorgan, die Giftstoffe werden aus geschieden.


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

@ Finnin:

Quappenleder wirst du in Deutschland nirgends zu kaufen bekommen; alleine schon, weil sie extrem verderblich ist. Höchstens in Fischlokalen (mit eigener Fischerei) rund um den Bodensee kann man sie sehr gelegentlich angeboten bekommen, da sie dort als Schmankerl anerkannt ist.

Da wirst du schon mit Dorschlebern aus norwegischen Fischkonserven vorlieb nehmen müssen. Da du aus der Köln-Bonner Gegend bist, kannst du ja mal bei der Firma Rangis Express in Meckenheim anfragen. Die importieren zu ziemlich jede Spezialität, die weltweit angeboten wird. Allerdings tun die das für die Spitzengastronomie und das zu Spitzenpreisen!


----------



## Ronin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Nö. Die Quappe gehört zu den dorschartigen Fischen. Deren Leber gilt als Delikatesse. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass sie die typische hellrote Farbe hat, alles andere ist ein Krankheitssymptom.
> 
> Das mit der hohen Vitamin A Konzentration gilt auch für den Eisbären - was kein Fisch ist. *Ebenfalls giftig ist die Leber vom Schluckspecht* - auch kein Fisch.
> 
> Sonst wüßte ich keinen heimischen Fisch mit giftiger Leber.



Die würd ich auch nicht essen wollen :q:q:q


----------



## Petterson (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat eine giftige Leber?*

Also Rutte, Hecht und Zander kann ich entlasten, sonst hätte ich schon öfter mal :v müssen! Als giftig bei einheimischen Arten kenn ich auch nur den Barbenrogen und das Blut vom Aal, wobei auch andere Fische wie Brachsen und Schleien mindergiftiges Blut haben sollen.


----------

